# بخش دانش آموزی > امتحانات نهایی > امتحانات سال دوازدهم >  تجدید شدن در خردادو ثبت نام دانشگاه

## AliTk

اگه نهایی پیش خرداد تجدید داشته باشم و کارم به شهریور بکشه نمیتونم دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی ورودی مهر ثبت نام کنم ؟

----------


## paris

بله میتونی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## morteza20

مهم اینه که تا قبل مهر قبول بشی خرداد یا شهریورش فرق نداره ،صنعتی شریف هم میتونی

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> اگه نهایی پیش خرداد تجدید داشته باشم و کارم به شهریور بکشه نمیتونم دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی ورودی مهر ثبت نام کنم ؟


باید تا شهریور درسو پاس کنی

----------

